
Facebook announces first 20 members of Oversight Board - ink_13
https://www.oversightboard.com/news/announcing-the-first-members-of-the-oversight-board/
======
vikramkr
Interesting that one of them is from Taiwan. I wonder how that would influence
facebook/china relations and any attempts by facebook to make china friendly
versions of the platform to gain more access to that market. Seems like
they've made a big political statement just by having a Taiwanese person on
the oversight board and using the word Taiwan instead of Chinese Taipei

~~~
ta17711771
> Seems like they've made a big political statement just by having a Taiwanese
> person on the oversight board

Are they? Or are you making to political statement, with this comment?

Not an attack, something to consider.

~~~
vikramkr
I'm making a political statement by using the word Taiwan, as is facebook.
Just using that word instead of the word chinese Taipei says a lot

------
crazygringo
I will be extremely curious to see if this turns out to be a model that works
well, and if Google/YouTube and Twitter winds up doing the same thing, or
(maybe even better?) Facebook+Google+Twitter cooperate to share a single
board.

It seems like it would be a smart move -- as long as the board comes up with
respectable policies, it could effectively immediately insulate the companies
from a lot of criticism.

On the other hand, allowing/removing content is only one part of the equation.
_Prioritizing_ which content to show (and to which users) is arguably a far
bigger issue (with serious democratic implications) that this board doesn't
appear to touch. But it's such a can of worms, I also don't see how they
could.

~~~
fwn
I can see how a unified board would take a lot of pressure from their
companies but society-wise it would probably be better if such boards were
separate, both for comparability and power spreading reasons.

------
ianmobbs
Is this "the free market regulating itself" I hear so much about?

------
robpal
How many of them are conservative and how many of them come from cultures with
long traditions of free speech?

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Most of them, like most people in general, don't primarily identify as some
loaded political identity. Out of the US members, three would likely satisfy
the criteria you're thinking of: Jamal Greene is associated with the
Federalist Society, Michael McConnell was appointed to a judgeship by Bush,
and John Samples is a member of the Cato Institute.

------
ryzvonusef
anyone else having trouble opening the webpage in frefox? opens fine on
chrome, but elements don't load in firefox.

------
musicale
Oversight, n.

... c) an inadvertent omission or error

Sounds about right.

